# How do I get fat as fast as possible?



## stman (Jul 11, 2009)

I've wanted to know how it feels to be fat for quite some years could anybody help me to get there? any helpful info would be appreciated


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jul 11, 2009)

eat fudd.

im pretty sure if you look there are many other threads that will give you the guidance you need, unless your just trolling


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess the time honored tradition of eating lots and moving little should help.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 11, 2009)

Whats with everyone that asks this Q. Wanting to do it as fast as possible?
For me it takes time and effort to gain weight.
First you have to eat a lot.No magic foods or pills just eat lots of food.


----------



## stman (Jul 11, 2009)

so if I just keep stuffing myself will I eventually be able to eat more?


----------



## stman (Jul 11, 2009)

eat a lot as in stuff yourself all the time?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2009)

If you're not sure about something, rub it against a piece of paper. If the paper turns clear, it's your window to weight gain.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 12, 2009)

The more you eat the more you CAN eat makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

For me the answer seems to be try to lose weight. But I would assume Eating only High Carb and High Calorie Foods Examples being Popcorn, Cake, anything with real meat in it. Bacon is high in fat as is most pork. Soda also helps alot :eat2:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I guess the time honored tradition of eating lots and moving little should help.



I do that and I'm skinny as a rail! I wish it would change...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2009)

Instead of making sandwiches with bread, use pop tarts. Instead of chewing gum, chew bacon.


----------



## stman (Jul 12, 2009)

What dose it feel to be fat? I've been really skinny my entire life?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2009)

is great ..


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 12, 2009)

Eat until you puke, then eat again, then puke again, and so on and so forth until your stomach is the size of a trampoline!


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Eat until you puke, then eat again, then puke again, and so on and so forth until your stomach is the size of a trampoline!



Is a Trampoline Big enough


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 12, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Instead of making sandwiches with bread, use pop tarts. Instead of chewing gum, chew bacon.





Blackjack said:


> If you're not sure about something, rub it against a piece of paper. If the paper turns clear, it's your window to weight gain.



God dammit, I can't rep you!


----------



## saucywench (Jul 12, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> God dammit, I can't rep you!


Same here. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 12, 2009)

stman said:


> What dose it feel to be fat? I've been really skinny my entire life?



you've been skinny all your life .. is this a question?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Instead of making sandwiches with bread, use pop tarts. Instead of chewing gum, chew bacon.



You could brush your teeth with milkshakes!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 12, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I do that and I'm skinny as a rail! I wish it would change...



I wish I had that problem.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 12, 2009)

This thread makes me hungry.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2009)

Mathias said:


> You could brush your teeth with milkshakes!



Hey, did you go to Hollywood Upstairs Medical College too?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2009)

First step is to have fat genes passed down to you for generations. Next, having a medical issue such as thyroid or insulin resistance or PCOS helps. Then you can eat lots, move little for a month and then go on a strict diet until you can't take it any more, then binge like never before on ben and jerrys and mcdonalds. Repeat this diet/binge cycle. It destroys your metabolism and can wreck havoc on your health, BUT it will get you as fat as possible as fast as possible.

God speed.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 12, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> First step is to have fat genes passed down to you for generations. Next, having a medical issue such as thyroid or insulin resistance or PCOS helps. Then you can eat lots, move little for a month and then go on a strict diet until you can't take it any more, then binge like never before on ben and jerrys and mcdonalds. Repeat this diet/binge cycle. It destroys your metabolism and can wreck havoc on your health, BUT it will get you as fat as possible as fast as possible.
> 
> God speed.



Yeah that's pretty much been my MO and it worked great for me! 

My question for the OP is why do you want to gain weight?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 12, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> God dammit, I can't rep you!





saucywench said:


> Same here. Sad, isn't it?



I got him.


----------



## stman (Jul 13, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah that's pretty much been my MO and it worked great for me!
> 
> My question for the OP is why do you want to gain weight?



To be honest I've been fit my whole life, mon-fri I run 1-3 miles, then lift weights, and on top of all that I eat healthy all the time, and I do it for what? I'm not in sports I don't need to be in shape for my job, it's just so people accept me, and lately I don't care what people think and I've always wanted to be overweight so I'm goin for it =D


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2009)

stman said:


> To be honest I've been fit my whole life, mon-fri I run 1-3 miles, then lift weights, and on top of all that I eat healthy all the time, and I do it for what? I'm not in sports I don't need to be in shape for my job, it's just so people accept me, and lately I don't care what people think and I've always wanted to be overweight so I'm goin for it =D



That's the right kind of attitude! I say fuck anyone who doesn't attempt to cram donuts down your maw.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 13, 2009)

stman said:


> To be honest I've been fit my whole life, mon-fri I run 1-3 miles, then lift weights, and on top of all that I eat healthy all the time, and I do it for what? I'm not in sports I don't need to be in shape for my job, it's just so people accept me, and lately I don't care what people think and I've always wanted to be overweight so I'm goin for it =D



This is just such a fiercely inane thread. It amazes me how many seemingly intelligent people oblige someone who has obviously created a new screenname just so they can pretend they want to take their athletic and fit body and turn themselves into John Goodman.

Whacky I tells ya.

Wait. I just realized I'm obliging this person, too!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 13, 2009)

stman said:


> What dose it feel to be fat? I've been really skinny my entire life?





swamptoad said:


> you've been skinny all your life .. is this a question?



I'm Ron Burgundy?

Stay Classy, Dims!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 13, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> This is just such a fiercely inane thread. It amazes me how many seemingly intelligent people oblige someone who has obviously created a new screenname just so they can pretend they want to take their athletic and fit body and turn themselves into John Goodman.
> 
> Whacky I tells ya.
> 
> Wait. I just realized I'm obliging this person, too!




It amazes me that my sarcasm didn't come though my post.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> This is just such a fiercely inane thread. It amazes me how many seemingly intelligent people oblige someone who has obviously created a new screenname just so they can pretend they want to take their athletic and fit body and turn themselves into John Goodman.
> 
> Whacky I tells ya.
> 
> Wait. I just realized I'm obliging this person, too!


They totally don't, though.

Isn't it much easier to swat a fly, than it is to trap it in a jar and do all sorts of varied tortures to it? Unless they're just trying to build up their SP (Snark Points), it's really just an exercise in being a dick.


----------



## spunker88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> If you're not sure about something, rub it against a piece of paper. If the paper turns clear, it's your window to weight gain.



I know that quote, its from the Simpsons "King Size Homer"


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mathias said:


> You could brush your teeth with milkshakes!



... and gargle with a gallon jug of Pepsi instead of Listerine. Even better ... Crisco!


----------

